# Any recommendations ....



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

My sisters black lab is just about to turn 12 years old. And honestly we aren't sure if she make it to see her birthday in Januray. Her basic health is fine - it's just that she's getting older. So I let my sister use my OTTO STEP for Jenna since she is having a hard time getting in and out of her suv. My sister says Jenna and her other dog Jack use it to get in and out of her suv but my sister thinks Jenna needs a ramp. The step is exactly that a step and that's what is giving Jenna problems. Jenna can't step up or down like she did in her younger years. Does anyone have experience with DOG RAMPS? Any suggestions for a particular brand? Thanks in advance!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

I do not have any experience with ramps, but would also like to know, as Heidi may need one eventually. Hope Jenna hangs in there and gets what she needs.


----------



## Meka09 (Aug 2, 2010)

Bridget - I ended up getting one from Craiglist. It's a DOGRAMP.com seems good and looked brand new. It's adjustable and has carpet so she won't slip and it's made of polymer.... Jenna loves it


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

My sister had a dog ramp for her labs as they aged, it helped that she had done agility with them, so they were comfortable going up and down the ramp, tho she still supervised..

I have always taught my young BIG dogs, to put their front feet 'up',(on whatever when it comes to getting in the car/blazer) and give them a boost, so they are used to that when they get older.


----------



## Whitedog404 (Mar 25, 2010)

Check out the Jeep dog ramp. It's very stable and heavy duty with a non-slip surface. It's a little bulky, but does fold up.


----------



## Anja1Blue (Feb 27, 2008)

I've used ramps for all my senior dogs - they are great! I have arthritis in my hands, and cannot lift a dog when he's an adult, so this is an excellent solution for me. Some are better than others however, so you need to check them out before buying.....the carpeted one mentioned above was the first one I bought: I didn't feel the carpet offered much traction, but that was about 10 years ago so they might have improved it by now. The second one I bought (I think it was made by PetStep) had a ridged ramp (no carpet) and was easier to keep clean. It also folded up, and took up less space than the DogRamp.
_____________________________________________
Susan

Anja SchH3 GSD
Conor GSD
Blue BH WH T1 GSD - waiting at the Bridge :angel:


----------

